# want to start a rescue..please help



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

My husband and I have discussed it a lot, and we would like to start a very small "one or two at a time" type rescue for dogs that don't do well in shelter environments (we have a GSD and a ACD) I have done fostering in the past and have trained and shown dogs. I'm just uncertain where to start, I talked to my vet and they are willing to work with us and verify any shots we do ourselves to add to the medical record and get us things like heartworm on the cheap. we have a fenced yard, extra crates, work opposite schedules...I guess all we need are the dogs??? :help: what should I do to start with rescuing? The shelter here only gives dogs 5 days before they euthanize...should I just ask them?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I think asking the shelter would be a good idea but I really have no knowledge of this kind of thing. I'm sure there are people on here that can give good info.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm curious. What would be the difference for you with providing a rescue for the dogs and being a foster for the dogs?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There is alot that goes into rescue.
to start you should:

Talk to a REPUTABLE local rescue in your area for tips on drawing up a very good solid contract for adopters and adoption application.

Make sure you do ref checks, vet check, interview and home visit. 

All vetting must be done prior to adoption...spay/neuter is a must. Be prepared for expensive issues that will occur...heartworm, surgeries, etc. 

You must require that if for any reason an adopter cannot keep an animal at any time in it's life (even if it's years down the road)...that the dog is returned to you. This is included in the contract. 

I personally like fostering for an established rescue and being under their umbrella. Running a rescue is very difficult...to do it properly.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I do rescue/fostering on my own occassionally, and IMO it is much better to have a "real rescue" backing you. As non-profits, people can donate to them, they can do fundraisers, they often have a large word-of-mouth system. And they always need fosters!
Now you could look into starting up your own non-profit, but that is kind of like re-inventing the wheel assuming there are reputable rescues in your area.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

One very important thing that most people don't think about: you need insurance. Good insurance for the dogs. Also, you need a legal adoption contract. 

And think long and hard about what you will do if one of the dogs you place bites someone. You and your husband could lose everything in a lawsuit. 

This isn't the fun side of rescue and most people don't even think about it when they get involved but it is a very real concern when trying to do this on your own.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Michigan Non-profit start-up
Michigan Kennel License


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

we don't necessarily want to foster because primarily we don't want to deal with being the "middle man" and we want to be comfortable setting our own limits and staying with in them.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it depends on the rescue you are working with. I've known rescues that place a great deal of choice with the foster home. When I did it we chose when we took in a dog if I didn't feel it's health or temperment was ready the dog didn't get adopted yet. When someone filled out an application interested in the dog they passed it all on to me then they just gave me access to their petfinder site and whenever a dog was in my care my contact information was listed on the site. I went over the application and I screened the home to see if they were the right fit for my foster.

I chose if I didn't want to take a dog in and if there was a specific dog in a shelter I was able to call them and tell them and they would either pull the dog or allow me to go and pull the dog from the shelter.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If you get involved with a reputable rescue..they work WITH you. You tell them what kind of dog you can foster...and they match you with that kind of dog. Fosters opinions on the potential adopters are also taken very seriously.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Add me to the list of recommendations for hooking up with a reputable rescue.

Good foster homes are the life blood of rescue work. Any organization worth their salt will bend over backwards to accommodate you. If you don't like being pressured and pushed to take a dog, work with a rescue that will respect your right to say "No". Respect for the limits you set will be automatic when you are dealing with a well run, experienced rescue. 

A good rescue would see themselves as the middle man in the process. Their job is to get the word out to potential adopters and to provide the framework for adoptions (the rules, etc. that they use to decide if a home is appropriate). But the foster parents should have the most control over where the pet goes, because a good rescue will see you as a resource of knowledge and not simply a warehouse.

Right this second there is a rescue group out there that is just waiting for you to show up! 
Sheilah


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

I talked to the county shelter and they said I can foster and that once you foster you just drop the dog for prearranged adoption events, and try to find potential adopters on your own (and then run them through the shelter) I had contacted other rescue groups that did things MUCH differently. so this actually may be the best of both worlds. Thanks everyone


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

BoomandBolt said:


> I talked to the county shelter and they said I can foster and that once you foster you just drop the dog for prearranged adoption events,


Keep in mind that what this means is you drop the dog off and whoever shows up to adopt them frequently can. We foster for our local city shelter as well, and I can tell you that 99% of their potential adopters are TERRIBLE and there is little to no screening done. If we dropped our fosters off at these adoption events, they would end up on a tie-out in the middle of the ghetto. Guaranteed. The citizens that frequent this particular shelter are not people that would make it past the first question on a real adoption application.

Luckily, the shelter does not require that we bring our fosters to these events, and is quite happy to allow us to screen and place dogs on our own. The adopter simply needs to go down to the shelter to pay and complete the paperwork. WE do all the screening and placement.


----------

